# Lola's Sister



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck. Go Star Go!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! You both look great!!! All the best in Orlando for our Texas Star!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go, Star - so good looking. You must be so proud!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She's always been a Star in my eyes! You too!

Congratulations, and Go Star Go!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Good job! No question that those beautiful ears reach to the end of the muzzle... and a bit more, I bet.


----------

